# Blood test results - what do these mean?



## Hareog (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi All

After taking 6 rounds of Clomid I have just had the results from my 2nd lot of day 3 blood tests - can anyone tell me what they mean?

LH 7.7, FSH 7.4, E2 281
(compared to 8 months ago - LH 3.5, FSH 5.2, E2 165)

The clinic told me that these results were fine, but did say the E2 level was a little higher than they liked - Dr Google says that the E2 level is waaaay too high (anything over 80 is abnormal), and also that high E2 levels can suppress FSH levels and make test results artificially low.

Has anyone had similair results, or experience in interpreting these numbers? Could taking Clomid cause this change in my results?

We've been referred for IVF today as we have MF issues and I am ancient (38!)

Thanks for your help


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

running off

E2 - 2 scales, multiple the 80 by 3.67 to get dr Google's day 3 preferred max.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Your question is a very frequently asked one and if you use the search facility on this website you'll find there are lots of threads discussing hormone results....search tool is always a good first port of call as you'll often find your questions have already been answered.

When comparing any hormone results you need to consider the actual unit measurement used otherwise they're completely out of context.

Assuming your FSH and LH are measured in IU/l then they would appear to be ok. FSH & LH should be "roughly" the same, which yours are, although ideally LH should be lower than FSH.

Looking at your results of LH at 7.7 then it's very slightly higher than FSH of 7.4 so perhaps this is something to keep an eye on and maybe worth asking for another test next month. If LH is higher than FSH then it may be an indication of PCOS, although usually if LH is quite a bit higher, which yours isn't but your hormone levels can fluctuate each month, especially as your LH was lower than FSH on previous test. This is what I was given when I've had tests:

This is what I was given as info...

(follicular stage) LH - range 1.9 - 12.5 IU/l
(follicular stage) FSH - range 2.5 - 10.2 IU/l

FSH levels to indicate ovarian reserve (all in IU/l):
under 6 = Excellent 
6 - 9 = good 
9 - 10 = fair
10 - 13 = diminished
13+ = hard to stimulate

I also found these ranges which someone else was given, so as you can see, the different labs have used slightly different ranges but gives you a rough idea (all in IU/l)...

Follicular: FSH 2.8 - 14.4 LH 1.1 - 11.6
Midcycle: FSH 5.8 - 21 LH 17 - 77
Luteal: FSH 1.2 - 9.0 LH 0 - 14.7

As for E2 (Oestradiol/Oestrogen) then was this 281 measured as pg/ml or pmol/l as this is pretty important ?

1 pg/ml = 3.67 pmol/l

100 pg/ml = 367 pmol/l (pg/ml to pmol/l = 3.67)
100 pmol/l = 27 pg/ml (pmol/l to pg/ml = 0.272)

You do need to be aware that different clinics and labs will use varying ranges and measurements so you must check what the "normal" range is for your clinic but here's just a few "normal" oestradiol ranges for follicular stage which I found whilst searching these boards...

different clinics ranges for FOLLICULAR PHASE - oestradiol (E2)
37-539 pmol/l
40-606 pmol/l
75-250 pmol/l

If your E2 was measured as 281 pmol/l then according to 2 of those "normal" ranges I've found, then your levels are fine but the other one would indicate was just a little on the high side.

Ideally it should only be your consultant who interprets your results, based on your medical history. Also, high E2 levels can suppress FSH levels, so making FSH appear lower than actually is....another reason why your consultant should interpret your results as whilst we can offer advise and information, none of us are medically qualified.

This is a useful website but again, check the unit measurements as they are different...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

The fact you're on clomid can also have an effect on your hormone results so this would be taken into consideration too.

Take care
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Hareog (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Anna and Minxy

Thanks for the info.

I guess my E2 level was measured in pmol/l, as 281 pg/ml would convert to 1031 pmol/l which sounds very high.

I absolutely agree that the best person to interpret these results is my specialist, but unfortunately at my appointment today he refused to expand on 'fine' when discussing my blood tests. When I asked him for more details he refused, as he said that I would not know how to intrepret the results (I thought it was his job to intrepret them for me and then explain them to me, but obviously not).  

It was his lovely nurse who gave me the numbers and discussed them with me.

Thanks again


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

no, the 80 is to be mulitpled by 3.67 to find dr google's equivalent of your 281. 

my clinic uses 280 as its max and the nhs nearby used 300. 

assuming we are talking CD2,3


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

anna the third said:


> no, the 80 is to be mulitpled by 3.67 to find dr google's equivalent of your 281.
> 
> my clinic uses 280 as its max and the nhs nearby used 300.
> 
> assuming we are talking CD2,3


When comparing any hormone results you must use the correct unit measurement....talking about 80, 281, 280, 300 means very little without the relevant measurement.

As per my post above...

1 pg/ml = 3.67 pmol/l

100 pg/ml = 367 pmol/l (pg/ml to pmol/l = 3.67)
100 pmol/l = 27 pg/ml (pmol/l to pg/ml = 0.272)

Different labs and clinics use varying units and measurements, as well as varying "normal" ranges and if you don't use correct measurement then it takes everything completely out of context.

Again, as per my post above, I included various "normal" ranges I've come across.

37-539 pmol/l
40-606 pmol/l
75-250 pmol/l

.....and *Hareog*, yes, it would appear that your E2 level was measured in pmol/l but you must discuss this with your consultant as you're correct, if your E2 level was 281 pg/ml then it would be approximately 1031 pmol/l.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

sorry, I obviously wasn't clear enough. 

Estrogen ranges: the internet generally quotes 25/75. (g)
Most UK clinics tend in molcecular terms when it is therefore < 300 or <280 for E2 taken day 2 or 3. (molecular). The lower the better as that gives room for manoeuvre for stimms. 

Natasha, fyi, "Follicular" E2 is a much wider measure than day 2 or day 3. Some of the numbers you're quoting are not appropriate for fertility purposes for day 2 or 3 and I would hate anyone reading this to be led astray.  

HTH


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

anna the third said:


> sorry, I obviously wasn't clear enough.
> 
> Estrogen ranges: the internet generally quotes 25/75. (g)
> Most UK clinics tend in molcecular terms when it is therefore < 300 or <280 for E2 taken day 2 or 3. (molecular). The lower the better as that gives room for manoeuvre for stimms.
> ...


Anna

Those ranges are completely accurate. They are follicular ranges which I found by searching this FF website and were what other ladies have been given by their clinics....so they are fine. When I've had any cd2/cd3 blood tests (and I've had a fair few over 5 years of ttc and countless fertility treatments), I am always provided with a normal "follicular" range. Since E2 tested on cd1/cd2/cd3/cd4/cd5/cd6 (which are the "standard" days to have this tested), is within follicular phase, the normal ranges I've provided are appropriate, especially as these were found on this very website, provided by others having E2 tests and their hospital results.

I would also hate anyone to be confused by your quoting hormone levels without the appropriate unit measurements. Many US internet sites may quote E2 up to 75 but this is 75 pg/ml and not 75 pmol/l....please do use unit measurements when quoting.

Also, when ttc naturally or on clomid, this would be very different than if having IVF and had downregged prior to starting stimms....so I think it's a little confusing to mention this when someone is on clomid. You wouldn't want E2 levels to be too low either if ttc naturally/on clomid....if E2 too low then this may be sign of menopausal ie when downregging with IVF, they like to see low levels of E2 to indicate that ovaries have shutdown into temporary menopause.

NONE of us are medically qualified and I have never professed to be......only your consultant should interpret your hormone results but the information I've provided can be used a rough guide.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

the relevant measure is taken in "early follicular phase" and as we all know is, inter alia, aimed at ensuring that the FSh measure taken is true and not being falsely suppressed by E2. E2 is generally reckoned to have to be <280 or <300 (molecular measurement obviously) or 25/75 (g) for a true FSH to be taken. 

The term "follicular phase" covers up to day 13 when anyone developing many follicles will often have a vastly higher E2 level. It's not relevant to what the drs are trying to ascertain from baseline measurements.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

anna the third said:


> the relevant measure is taken in "early follicular phase" and as we all know is, inter alia, aimed at ensuring that the FSh measure taken is true and not being falsely suppressed by E2. E2 is generally reckoned to have to be <280 or <300 (molecular measurement obviously) or 25/75 (g) for a true FSH to be taken.
> 
> The term "follicular phase" covers up to day 13 when anyone developing many follicles will often have a vastly higher E2 level. It's not relevant to what the drs are trying to ascertain from baseline measurements.


Anna

The original poster, Hareog, is not having IVF, she is trying naturally with clomid.

Please understand that the ranges I have provided are those which ladies on this website have been given (as have I) by their hospitals as "normal ranges" for E2, FSH, LH etc when having cd2-5 blood tests.....so I do not understand why you feel the need to keep saying I'm wrong, when these are clearly information provided by our clinics.

Whilst I've already mentioned that I'm not medically qualified, I would also advise that neither are you medically qualified and I feel you are confusing the issue somewhat.

The E2 level that Hareog has been given, assuming it's 281 pmol/l, is a little high if compared with one of the normal ranges I found (which was given to another lady as a normal E2 range for her cd3 test) and her consultant suggested it was a little higher than they would like but her level was within normal range if using the other ranges that I found. Each clinic/lab uses varying measurements and ranges which is why I recommended that she find out exactly what normal range her clinic use.

I'm aware of how long follicular phase lasts for but these normal ranges are perfectly fine and I've not just plucked them from just anywhere....I've searched FF so I could give relevant information.

Also, as Ive mentioned, please use appropriate measurements when comparing hormone levels otherwise it's completely out of context.

As neither you nor I are medically qualified I suggest we agree to disagree as I feel we will just confuse the original poster (and any others that may read this thread).

Natasha


----------

